# Urban Decay love!



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 26, 2006)

I have recently re-acquainted myself with Urban Decay and i'm totally in love. I had neglected urban decay products for quite some time but i recently tried their baked bronzer and big fatty mascara and i'm in love again. I'm also addicted to the perfume oils! I've just ordered some 24/7 glide on eyeliners so i'll have to see how they turn out.

I figured we needed a UD love thread - what do you love about UD? What are your fave products?

I love the fact that they are a cruelty free company and that a lot of their products are vegan. They also make make-up extra fun with their quirky packaging (like the muffin case for baked!) and interesting names.

My fave products are.......

Glitter liners - i actually think these are better quality than the MAC ones. They stay on much longer and they're easier on my sensitive eyes.

Baked bronzer - i've never used bronzer before but this really pretty without being over the top.

Sin perfume oil - this is my dream scent! It lasts for absolutely ages too.

The eyeshadows - absolutely gorgeous textures and brilliant colour pay off.

C'mon girls, let's spread the Urban Decay love!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 26, 2006)

i love they're eyeshadows colors they are extremley bright,bold and vivid,however the price tag on some of them is..well not so nice,but im sure it is worth it!


----------



## cletus2894 (Apr 26, 2006)

Lord knows I couldn't even wear eye make-up until I discovered PP!!  It's a god send!!  Every other base out there still creases except this one!!

I also LOVE their eyeshadows.  I think a lot of them are more vibrant and bolder than some of the MAC shadows.  It's so great that they fit in the MAC palettes!!  Although I will say I have more problems with the UD ones chipping - I just had an UD eyeshadow chip that I didn't even depot - it was just sitting on my counter and I opened it the other day and it was chipped.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cletus2894* 
_Lord knows I couldn't even wear eye make-up until I discovered PP!!  It's a god send!!  Every other base out there still creases except this one!!

I also LOVE their eyeshadows.  I think a lot of them are more vibrant and bolder than some of the MAC shadows.  It's so great that they fit in the MAC palettes!!  Although I will say I have more problems with the UD ones chipping - I just had an UD eyeshadow chip that I didn't even depot - it was just sitting on my counter and I opened it the other day and it was chipped._

 

How could i forget primer potion! I somehow forgot to wear it the other day and man, my eyeshadow creased so fast! I've had problems with some of the eyeshadows crompletely crumbling away


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2006)

I love the Sin fragrance oil too!

I love their lip gunks, though MAC's lipglasses have spoilt me a little but some of them are soooo good. 

Other things, their eyeshadows - texture is heavenly, nail polishes, their cream e/s. I'm glad someone started up a UD-love thread!

Oh, and also that they're animal cruelty-free, that makes them hot in my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must try UD's PP...heard so many good things about it!


----------



## Summrgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

I use the primer potion, the big fatty mascara, and the eyeshadows. When I visit Sephora the Urban Decay section is one of the first places I head too! Plus their packaging is always soo cute


----------



## Pootle_around (Apr 27, 2006)

Mildew is my FAVE e/s EVER. Including all MAC e/s colours, Mildew is my all-time favourite. I wear it to work, to play, and it never looks over the top or dated.
Their blushers are beautiful too. Stunning colour and texture. I love paranoid and X.


----------



## tracie (Apr 27, 2006)

A lot of my favorite e/s are Urban Decay..in fact, I got into MAC when I was trying to look for a replacement to a UD shadow I ran out of (no sephora or ulta around here).  Primer potion, their blushes, the 24/7 pencils, the deluxe shadows, and their xxx glosses are also awesome.  I also have their mineral makeup, but its too dark for me (right now) so I haven't really gotten the hang of using it.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 29, 2006)

I love urban decay's eyeshadows. I don't however, like the deluxe shadows. They don't last too long and it still takes a couple of strokes to get good color payoff. I bought peace, heat, honey, graffiti, and zero and I'm returning them all either today or tommorow.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 29, 2006)

Urban Decay is my original love.

I love PP.  I couldn't live without it.

I am also a sucker for shattered and gash liquid liners.

Lip Gunks are amazing as well.  Especially Biker!

And I love the new Blow Lip plumper.  It plumps my lips without the pain and leaves my lip a pretty pink!


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 29, 2006)

I would like to express my love for their heavy metal glitter eyeliners.  They are so so much fun. 
I love to go to sephora and just put like, all the urban decay on my hand and arm in specific color combos to match my outfit,


----------



## scarlett*98 (May 3, 2006)

I love the primer potion, paranoid lipgunk (d/c'd) and all of the non glittery eyeshadows.  I am also loving their 24/7 eye pencils despite my initial skepticism.  I love the glittery shadows too, but they always irritate my contacts


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 3, 2006)

I think UD is great quality. I've narrowed down my UD eyeshadow -swapped/sold away all the ones with glitter fall out- to these: Snow, X, Half Baked, Rust & Blunt. To me those are must haves. I did get 2 of the 24/7 liners but thought the colors were too un natural and swapped the 2 of them for MAC sweetie cake eyeliners.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 4, 2006)

I loveeeee Urban Decay to.  They have good quality and the price isn't so bad.  
They have so many great eyeshadows
I love the lip gunk
the glitter liners are super easy to work with and have great staying power


----------



## yam900 (May 4, 2006)

I love the eyeshadows, they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## AimeeEm (May 6, 2006)

I LOVE U/D. Their Sin e/s is a staple which I can't live without. It's so awesome. 

I also use regularly their X and Paranoid blushes. BeneFit Benetint with a sweep or two of UD's X blush = the PERFECT blush for a subtle pink glow, looks beautiful for a summer garden party or the like. Delicate and sophisticated (on NW20 skin).

And how could I forget their Urban Camouflage concealer with the beige and the green compartments in the pot!

Oh and the face cases... I have 1st date to pin up and Sell Out. Now I am lemming the Skull shadowbox to no end... aaahh!


----------



## ShadowyLady (May 6, 2006)

I love Urban Decay but I hate that they always seem to discontinue so many things...no more lipsticks, nail polishes, flavored powders, skincare, powder foundation, etc. The blushes they have now, while still gorgeous, aren't the exact same ones they had before. I'm always afraid to fall in love with something of theirs for fear of it being gone! 

But still, I do love their eyeshadows (Acid Rain, Mildew, Crash, Snow, Last Call, Vert, Shattered, Sin, X), mineral foundation, Illegal lip pencil, face cases/shadow boxes, 24/7 pencils, and Score blush.

I wish they'd bring back the lipsticks and nailpolishes, and also expand the eyeshadow line even more. The Deluxe shadows are a good step forward...no glitter in them! I'd also like to see a more "stable" lineup of regular products with fewer gimmicky limited-edition or quickly discontinued items. UD is just weird because most of the products are artistry-quality rivaling MAC, NARS, etc. but yet they've got 
a lot of novelty items. Oh well! I still love them


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (May 7, 2006)

i love the glitter liners and they have some really great eyeshadows, i currently love graffitti...


----------



## Carlily (May 8, 2006)

The flavoured body powders are fun - the honey one was probably my favourite.  A few years ago I had an amazing mascara from them, called Skyscraper, but I can't find it now which is rubbish. 
Glitter liners are gorgeous, and I have a couple of the XXX shine lipglosses which have served me well, but they are quite thick and seem to superglue my hair to my lips.
I want to try the primer potion, had a few eyeshadow fade problems lately, so hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm totally in love with their XXX lipgloss 
i have : ozone, guys love betsy, quikie, uzi, disco infierno ( woawwwww so great), love junkie, carney,baked, heatherette, id . the four lube in a tube,  23 lipgunk, the UD plumper (big fatty and blow ) , my fav plumper is the blow.
In fact i am a gloss addict lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



their flavoured body powder are so yummy, i have 4 red hot box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












with MAC and ESSENCE germany, UD is one of my fav brand.
I have some pix of my collection on my member gallery


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 

 
_i love they're eyeshadows colors they are extremley bright,bold and vivid,however the price tag on some of them is..well not so nice,but im sure it is worth it!_

 
You need to check out the UD subforum. Visa is running a special, for 20% off and UD just had a week-long Friends & Family 30% off special.


----------



## jenn2 (May 16, 2007)

I love UD because they don't test on animals. I love their eyeshadows, I own alot of them and think that they're well worth the price tag (in Canada they cost about $26 each with tax). PP is something I can't live without, same with the flavoured body powders.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 16, 2007)

I love their glitter liners- no one does it better. I plan to have all the colors. All I am missing is headbanger at the moment. The glitter gels are even prettier.

The 24/7 liners are beautiful. I just wish they would release more product, and a little more frequently.

Go back to the lipsticks and nail polish too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2007)

UD was my first makeup love and i absolutely adore the urban eyeshadow pallettes and urban arsenal. I used to love the creams too til those were d/c'ed


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 19, 2007)

^ i concur. it was my first MU love and what got me into the whole thing!


----------



## kblakes (May 20, 2007)

I love Urban Decay.  I just recently discovered them and am slowly getting all their eyeshadows.  I love YDK.


----------

